# What is best compound bow today for a serious finger target shooter?



## bcucharternet

I shoot a 1995 Martin Firecat Compound Freestyle Limited that I have been extremely successful with and it has a 65% holding weight. I am starting to get arthritis in my hands making my Martin hard to shoot. I know most of the newer bows have very low holding weight which would help the arthritis problem. Many of them are short making them not good for fingers because of the deep V in the string when holding. Does anyone know what would be the best target bow for what I am trying to accomplish? 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## crw4

Hoyt Tribute


----------



## SkookumDon

Unfortunately there isn't one. I still shoot a Hoyt Montega but there are no newer finger bows that are any better. I have shot the Matthews Conquest Apex, Martin Scepter, and Hoyt Aspen, ProTec, Elite, Advantage, and Montega. Wish somebody would make a great finger bow that is at least 44" ATA. If we could get more compound archers shooting fingers the market would respond.


----------



## bcucharternet

I agree. I had to get out of archery for a few years now getting back everything is different. Hardly anyone wants to take the time and effort to perfect finger shooting. I remember standing a few archers down from Butch Johnson and Tim Strickland at the indoor nationals, some of the great compound freestyle limited shooters.


----------



## Chris1ny

Apex 7 is my finger bow of choice, shooting 3 finger under, 65% let-off. Absolutely love it.

If I was searching for a 80% let-off bow, PSE Moneymaker NI cam or something Elite.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

I guess I'm a bit lucky because most bows over 35" ATA will work with my 26" DL. The Bear Anarchy, shot BHFL, at times feels short; the Hoyt Tribute is a work in progress, wish it were a shorter DL, and the PSE Supra is perfect. The draw is smooth to the 65% let off, and at 50# the gaps are right on--for me. I shoot three under using an AAE cordovan tab and think the Supra is worth a try. Smile.


----------



## zestycj7

If you can find a 2010-2011 Martin Shadowcat you will love it, 41.25" ATA 85% let off, I have 3 of them.
I hope they last me forever.

Don.


----------



## bcucharternet

Do you find the high let off hinders finger release and follow thru or not?

Thanks

Brian


----------



## grantmac

Vantage LTD with a GTX cam swap would be good.
Although the Shadowcat just plain shoots as well.

The Tribute doesn't offer any benefit over something like a Protec XT4000 in my mind, plus I dislike wheels

-Grant


----------



## rsarns

Vantage riser (LTD or PRO), with XT3000 limbs and GTX cams. 45 1/2 ATA, 9 1/4 BH, a valley and a super firm back wall. Shooting 360 Gr arrows at 255 FPS. Can't ask for a better finger bow IMO.

05/06 Protecs (just these years), XT 4000 limbs (Dave Barnsdale is making them), GTX Cams, 45 ATA, 8 3/4 BH and shoots the same arrrows above at 246 FPS. I am sure you can do some more tweaking and get the couple of FPS, as I am still playing with tuning but WOW they are sweet. I have built a few of these now and I can tell you they are awesome. 

I am gaining 15 -20 FPS over cam and half's with the GTX, still have a good valley and IMO a more solid back wall. All of these are using BCY-X 24 strand strings and cables.

speeds above are at 56#'s and at 30.5" DL


----------



## boilybob

i just can't imagine another bow being better to use for fingers than my shadowcat. Did have an old 2000 Martin Cougar with elite limbs [ recurved] t thought was good but the 'cat just takes things to another level.Hope it lasts me a long time! Should do since I fitted Barnsdale limbs. Had one dry fire when i inadvertently pushed the nock off the string at the shot.Never so much as a hint of a crack. Good advertisement for those limbs!


----------



## b-a-maniak

The one that lets you shoot your buddies nocks off @ 60 yds. If you're a fingers dinosaur, you've been basically dis-enfranchised from the latest and greatest tech and marketing main stream. Guys like Zesty and Bowbender with their Shadowcats are toward the latest end, guys like rsarns are into the place where things peaked out before the parallel limb phase.

For fingers, you've got to have a string angle that is shootable for you at your DL, whatever that may be. ATA is usually the primary consideration, because a more obtuse full draw string angle, pinches fingers less. But what about a parallel limb bow with a long riser, shorter ATA, bigger cams, that creates a greater angle (ease of pinch geometry) at your DL? Then there's always the path of frankenbow, or retro. In the end it's like Dorothy and the ruby slippers...


----------



## Blacky

I was having good luck with my PSE Dominator, that I converted to Drive cams. Only 40.5" ATA, but with the big cams the string angle at 29" draw is the same as on my 44" Hoyt cam.5+ bow. 

This bow should be available through the custom PSE shop or you can build it yourself, if you have the sources to get the parts you need.

The shoot-through sight window is not a problem for me, but took a little while to get used to.


----------



## 2413gary

But it's still a PSE lol


Blacky said:


> I was having good luck with my PSE Dominator, that I converted to Drive cams. Only 40.5" ATA, but with the big cams the string angle at 29" draw is the same as on my 44" Hoyt cam.5+ bow.
> 
> This bow should be available through the custom PSE shop or you can build it yourself, if you have the sources to get the parts you need.
> 
> The shoot-through sight window is not a problem for me, but took a little while to get used to.


----------



## rsarns

b-a-maniak said:


> The one that lets you shoot your buddies nocks off @ 60 yds. If you're a fingers dinosaur, you've been basically dis-enfranchised from the latest and greatest tech and marketing main stream. Guys like Zesty and Bowbender with their Shadowcats are toward the latest end, guys like rsarns are into the place where things peaked out before the parallel limb phase.
> 
> For fingers, you've got to have a string angle that is shootable for you at your DL, whatever that may be. ATA is usually the primary consideration, because a more obtuse full draw string angle, pinches fingers less. But what about a parallel limb bow with a long riser, shorter ATA, bigger cams, that creates a greater angle (ease of pinch geometry) at your DL? Then there's always the path of frankenbow, or retro. In the end it's like Dorothy and the ruby slippers...


Maitland before Rob sold the company was making just what you suggest, a 35" riser and with the parallel limbs and bigger cams, their X Factor a 41" ATA was like shooting my 45" Hoyts, but IMHO smoother drawing, yet I was kicking 400 gr arrows out at 265 FPS. I shot it a bit with 340 Gr arrows and was actually too fast for my likes as it really messed with my gaps (280 FPS). This was at 60#'s and my 30.5" DL. Tribe archery bought out Rob (Maitland), and they have started to sell his hunting line up, my hope is they will bring the X Factor back with the aggressor cams. I still have 2 of the X Factors...  I will sell 2 Maitland Staff shooter jerseys and hoodie..LOL


----------



## SkookumDon

Thats a great choice if you can find one.


----------



## SkookumDon

I've noticed that if you shoot a shoot-through riser (e.g. Hoyt Elite), and happen to pluck the string, often the arrow will bounce off the side of the riser.


----------



## catkinson

X2 hoyt tribute.


----------



## ebutler

Yes the 05-06 protecs are as good as it gets.


----------



## str8shot426

I am Shooting a 2014 Hoyt tribute I bought before indoor leagues started. Last time I shot seriously I was shooting an early 90's Hoyt super slam. The bows are basically the same mechanically.


----------



## JMLOWE

I have had great luck with the Vantage Pros with Cam 1/2 Plus, not a fan of accuwheels. I have been shooting the new Hoyt Podium X 40 with GTX cams recently and have been impressed.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

Your the first I've heard shooting a Podium X 40/GTX with fingers. How's it going? Impressed with what and what's the set up?


----------



## abe archer

Win & Win Dragonfly 40". The best period..........


----------



## Lanny

str8shot426 said:


> I am Shooting a 2014 Hoyt tribute I bought before indoor leagues started. Last time I shot seriously I was shooting an early 90's Hoyt super slam. The bows are basically the same mechanically.


Str8shot426, I am shooting my early 90's Hoyt Spectra Eclipse. I have looked at the Tribute but find the specs similar and am trying to decide if it's worth it to lay out the cash. Are you happy with your Tribute?

Unlike some here, I like the wheels. My 2007 PSE Mojo 3D's cams have a comparatively harsh break over that then slams into a solid wall. After a long day of shooting with fingers and tired muscles I have actually bounced off the wall and nearly lost my arrow. I guess I just like the wheels and soft valley of my old bow.


----------



## str8shot426

I am happy with it. I bought it because I couldn't find a decent used bow for finger shooting. If I still had my super slam I would probably be shooting it. Yessir I am also a wheel man! Nice smooth valley for pulling thru my clicker.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

While the Supra is the go to bow, the Tribute has been a work in process. Only because of my short DL I've struggled to achieve the same anchor as the Supra. But, I've decided it can't be done, so with the setting at the lowest 26" and the string twisted, I've found a solid anchor I can use and can't wait to try it on the range. The many tournaments I've done lately, the Supra being so good I hated to change. I have time now, so I'm back on the Tribute. Can't use a clicker in BH class, and I needed a more solid anchor, so after working about two hours today, I've got it down. As far as making a change in bow I think you should try to shoot a Tribute. I think whatever your DL is you'll want to be able to adjust one--two inches shorter on this bow. With two cam mods, it should be good. But, I do suggest, if possible, to shoot it first.


----------



## rsarns

Adjusting your DL to be 2 inches shorter than the natural is going to lead to form issues, you are sacrificing to make a bow work by changing your form. Not a good idea.


----------



## rsarns

str8shot426 said:


> I am happy with it. I bought it because I couldn't find a decent used bow for finger shooting. If I still had my super slam I would probably be shooting it. Yessir I am also a wheel man! Nice smooth valley for pulling thru my clicker.


The best way to shoot wheels, in the valley and with a clicker.


----------



## grantmac

I can't see wheels working well without a clicker.

-Grant


----------



## str8shot426

The clicker is all I know. I tried shooting a used comp elite, with the cam 1/2, did not work out at all. Pretty hard to pull against that wall.
Ordered my tribute not long after.


----------



## Lanny

Mind me asking what you paid for the Tribute? I've seen them listed for $850; don't know if that's a good price or not. Still trying to figure if it's different enough from my Spectra Eclipse to take the plunge.

When I was lots younger, keen of eye and steady of hold, I shot well with an old PSE Citation Hunter 4-wheeler compound. I think the ATA on that old bow was almost 50", though I could be wrong. Ahhh, the good old days.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

While I listen to the "set in way" thinkers, I've only been shooting a year, but have experienced much. Having someone tell me I can't do something really steps up my learning. WHY? Five different bows, four different releases, six tabs, glove, five sights, strings, arrows and countless hours of practice with all have me right back to shooting bowhunter. When I first started, I was told you can't, can't and can't do that. Well, you can and it's fun. I find, from experience, what will work. I've learned from the forum, but it's not the end product.

The $850 Tribute is good. Not sure about the old bow. If you're thinking wheels, this one should work. As far as shooting it without the solid back wall has set me back a bit. I won't shoot a clicker, period. So, making the bow comfortable for me, I've asked our BB and bowhunter shooters what they do with their bows. Many have tried the clicker--too frustrated. So I've worked on getting a proper anchor for my form. While my 26" DL doesn't help, I've been able to twist string & cables to achieve a feel I can live with. I didn't like the soft wall, but found that if I twisted string and shortened DL, that I was able to make it more solid. If your DL is longer than mine, and your prefer a hard back, it's easy to adjust your mods to achieve it. For me the lowest setting is 26", but I needed more, so the twisting. Smile.


----------



## big cypress

i have an awesome supernova finger bow i've been trying to sell for months with ZERO interest . someone eventually will be very happy to own the bow . i know, '' why am i selling it'' , it is 40-50 pounds and i'm down to about 35 pound draw and i need the money . . . peace


----------



## tenzing

T2SHOOTER said:


> I guess I'm a bit lucky because most bows over 35" ATA will work with my 26" DL. The Bear Anarchy, shot BHFL, at times feels short; the Hoyt Tribute is a work in progress, wish it were a shorter DL, and the PSE Supra is perfect. The draw is smooth to the 65% let off, and at 50# the gaps are right on--for me. I shoot three under using an AAE cordovan tab and think the Supra is worth a try. Smile.


I have a 27" draw length and shoot hoyt nitrum turbo with fingers. No problem at all.


----------



## 2413gary

For all of us here who think the wheel is better than the cam and hard wall. It's what you get used to I have seen both shot very well they are just two ways to let go and you must learn which one works best for you. I prefer the cam and the hard wall right now. On the other hand Rich Echenburg shot the highest score at Redding with fingers and no sight to Win all the money. With a Accu wheel as on the Tribute.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

Thanks, gary. Anything is possible if you're willing to work hard to achieve it. I'm waiting for the guy who jumped in with his Podium 40X to explain his travels. I'm guessing he's not shooting fingers with it. A Nitrum turbo with fingers--wow. That's shorter ATA than any of my bows. Smile. Didn't mentioned weight, but I'm guessing no more than fifty pounds with that speed bow. Smile. Still waiting for someone to report on the "June Shoot" from Nevada City last weekend. I missed it, and haven't talked with our club shooters yet. Smile. The "Bowhunter" team shoot sounded very interesting--at least their format. I'm sure there were a lot of bow stories and comparisons. Smile.


----------



## rsarns

Gary, yes Rich shoots a clicker though. Love the hard wall, but if shooting with a clicker then I can shoot wheels.


----------



## rsarns

T2SHOOTER said:


> Thanks, gary. Anything is possible if you're willing to work hard to achieve it. I'm waiting for the guy who jumped in with his Podium 40X to explain his travels. I'm guessing he's not shooting fingers with it. A Nitrum turbo with fingers--wow. That's shorter ATA than any of my bows. Smile. Didn't mentioned weight, but I'm guessing no more than fifty pounds with that speed bow. Smile. Still waiting for someone to report on the "June Shoot" from Nevada City last weekend. I missed it, and haven't talked with our club shooters yet. Smile. The "Bowhunter" team shoot sounded very interesting--at least their format. I'm sure there were a lot of bow stories and comparisons. Smile.


One of the best shooting bows I have ever shot with fingers was a 38"ATA Maitland Zeus that was set at 62#'s. Well score wise anyway. Only thing I didn't like was the string angle was a bit severe for me. I still like my older Hoyts (Protec or Vantage Pro's) with the new GTX cams.

ALso, on the wheel bows, we need to remember that some of the best scores ever shot in field were shot with wheels in the Bowhunter class. I just don't like them.. LOL


----------



## JMLOWE

T2SHOOTER said:


> Thanks, gary. Anything is possible if you're willing to work hard to achieve it. I'm waiting for the guy who jumped in with his Podium 40X to explain his travels. I'm guessing he's not shooting fingers with it. A Nitrum turbo with fingers--wow. That's shorter ATA than any of my bows. Smile. Didn't mentioned weight, but I'm guessing no more than fifty pounds with that speed bow. Smile. Still waiting for someone to report on the "June Shoot" from Nevada City last weekend. I missed it, and haven't talked with our club shooters yet. Smile. The "Bowhunter" team shoot sounded very interesting--at least their format. I'm sure there were a lot of bow stories and comparisons. Smile.


Ok, I am the guy with the Podium X. Sorry for not getting back sooner.

The setup:

Podium GTX 40 with GTX Cams (75%), 29" at 56#. Shooting 28.5" 2213 X7 with 4" feathers off of a AAE Free Flyte rest. I shoot BHFSL and am partial to the Axcel Armortech pin sights and shoot a Bee Stinger 10" stab.

The tune:

Top and bottom cams hitting at exactly the same time, even tiller, nock point at 3/8". I eyeballed the centershot and then did walkback tuning, impact was approx. 4" right at 60 yards. Move rest slightly left and corrected the problem, centershot ended up at 7/8" from riser to center of shaft. Bare shafts impact 2 to 3" low at 20 yards but I am fine with that, I actually like to come out just a tick high to help keep my bottom hen from crashing into the rest wire quite as bad. 

The shootability:

These bows hold extremely well for me, even with the short bar. I shot the Pro Comp Elite XL for a couple of months last year but honestly didn't care for the lower grip position on those bows and went back to my tried and trued Vantage Pros with Cam 1/2 Plus. I have also spent some time with a OK Archery DST 40, also a shoot through riser but with a shoot through cable system as well. I can see where a sloppy release would get you in trouble with the shoot through riser but I haven't had any problems with it. 

Accuracy is great and the bow is just comfortable to shoot, very calm at the shot for a 40" target bow. I have not played with the interchangeable grips or the adjustable cable guard and don't know if I will, very pleased with the accuracy, tune, and shootability at this point.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

Cool!! JML. Shooting it BHFSL makes sense. We have plenty of shooters in the club shooting that 40" puppy--most without the GTX cams, and none with fingers. I really wanted to try it before going with the Tribute, but couldn't shoot either so went with the Tribute. Glad it's working for you. Thanks for the report.


----------



## 2413gary

Bowhunter team event Sat night
Bob Linett & Gary Burns 879
Alan Eagleton & Gary McCain 876
Ben Rogers & Brad Chaney 874
Bubba Bateman & Dick Land 872
5 other teams within 6 points 
Sunday 
Bob Linett & Gary Burns and Bubba Bateman & Dick Land tied with the shoot off going to

Bubba Bateman & Dick Land 
It was a great shoot


----------



## ven78

hi guys,
I'm shooting a 2011 Supra One Cam with fingers and Gloves. This is really nice shooting.
What do you think, does it make sense to upgrae the One Cam version with Hybrid Cams? does any finger shooter try this before?


----------



## T2SHOOTER

Not sure how the one-cam bow shoots, but my 2014 and my wife's 2015 Supra bows with the ME cams shoot very smooth. Not sure why you would want to change, but you won't regret it. Smile. If you bow is working, why change? You might even want to contact PSE support to see if there is any issues before dropping $150 for cams and another $75 for strings.


----------



## SkookumDon

SkookumDon said:


> Unfortunately there isn't one. I still shoot a Hoyt Montega but there are no newer finger bows that are any better. I have shot the Matthews Conquest Apex, Martin Scepter, and Hoyt Aspen, ProTec, Elite, Advantage, and Montega. Wish somebody would make a great finger bow that is at least 44" ATA. If we could get more compound archers shooting fingers the market would respond.


I don't like the slushy round cams as I don't shoot with a clicker. I prefer a hard wall finger bow, and they are getting hard to find. I have heard the Maitland X-Factor is a great finger bow, but you need to modify it a bit.


----------



## ven78

T2SHOOTER said:


> Not sure how the one-cam bow shoots, but my 2014 and my wife's 2015 Supra bows with the ME cams shoot very smooth. Not sure why you would want to change, but you won't regret it. Smile. If you bow is working, why change? You might even want to contact PSE support to see if there is any issues before dropping $150 for cams and another $75 for strings.


I'm not sure if upgrading to a hybrid cam would bring any advantage...
what's the difference between the "old" single cam Supra vs. a hybrid cam Supra?? I'm on your site that spending over 200$ for cams and cables is too much.
But would it bring signifikant performance/handling uplift to change?

I've got no chance to test a Supra ME or Supra Max in comparison.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

My research into the comparisons of the two models has lead me to think it would be better to just get 2012 or better Supra. Why? In 2012 they changed limbs and pocket design, cams and grip. The main difference is speed. If your bow is working, why change? If you want newer technology and speed, then certainly look into getting a newer model. I'm sorry you can't find one to shoot. But, before I would make any changes, I would contact PSE support to see even if it's possible. Or, you can check out the classifieds here on AT, and see if you can purchase one of the newer models. For about $400 you can get one. Shipping to Germany may be an issue. I went on PSE "facebook" page, and it went back to 2009, but the information wasn't all there.


----------



## Astroguy

I was lucky enough to get my JVA Astro rebuilt with new old stock parts. Only used my riser over. I would look at a 2015 Martin Condor for latest tech. And a Hoyt Tribute if you want something you would know better. I have been playing with a 70inch recurve lately and looking hard at Traditional recurve. I shot BHFSL and then FSL for years. Got burnt out , and picked it up hard again now that my daughters are out of college. Nearly everyone in the house is shooting now.


----------



## 2413gary

Rich doesn't shoot a clicker


rsarns said:


> Gary, yes Rich shoots a clicker though. Love the hard wall, but if shooting with a clicker then I can shoot wheels.


----------



## rsarns

2413gary said:


> Rich doesn't shoot a clicker


Really? Wow, I could have sworn I saw him shooting one in Vegas a couple years ago. I know Rick Starks was, but could have sworn he had one of those ugly under the arrow contraptions. Of course as good as he is, he has a calibrated draw arm... LOL You never know what them Californians can come up with.


----------



## 2413gary

Ren its real simple Rich doesn't have target panic


----------



## rsarns

2413gary said:


> Ren its real simple Rich doesn't have target panic


Nah, that can't be it, 

Well today I put the recurve away for a while. Time to get the BH bows out and ready for our State field in 2 weeks at Darrington.


----------



## str8shot426

Lanny said:


> Mind me asking what you paid for the Tribute? I've seen them listed for $850; don't know if that's a good price or not. Still trying to figure if it's different enough from my Spectra Eclipse to take the plunge.
> 
> When I was lots younger, keen of eye and steady of hold, I shot well with an old PSE Citation Hunter 4-wheeler compound. I think the ATA on that old bow was almost 50", though I could be wrong. Ahhh, the good old days.


That's what I was quoted for a painted riser version. I sprang the extra $130 for anodized finish. It's nothing special but I like the bow a lot.
If you do take the plunge it's a bow you keep for a while. They don't really make any advances in tech for the finger shooter. I'll shoot mine till it wears out! (years!)


----------



## Lanny

Which still begs the question, given your next to last sentence str8shot426, is there enough difference between the new Tribute and my old Spectra Eclipse to make the purchase worthwhile? I know that's really a personal question I can only answer, so I do appreciate the response. Would love to see a pic of your bow.


----------



## wwallace

bcucharternet said:


> I shoot a 1995 Martin Firecat Compound Freestyle Limited that I have been extremely successful with and it has a 65% holding weight. I am starting to get arthritis in my hands making my Martin hard to shoot. I know most of the newer bows have very low holding weight which would help the arthritis problem. Many of them are short making them not good for fingers because of the deep V in the string when holding. Does anyone know what would be the best target bow for what I am trying to accomplish?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


Oneidas are good option for fingers too. Especially the older longer ata models. But I'm shooting a new Oneida Kestrel medium 30.5" dl at 42" to 43" tip to tip (ata) with fingers just fine.


----------



## biblethumpncop

Old thread, but since Vegas is in 2 weeks, I'd be curious what bows the top 5 in BB and the top 5 in FSL shot in Vegas last year?


----------



## rsarns

biblethumpncop said:


> Old thread, but since Vegas is in 2 weeks, I'd be curious what bows the top 5 in BB and the top 5 in FSL shot in Vegas last year?


#1 in BB was a recurve... LOL #2 Rich normally shoots an older Aspen, #3 usually shoots a Martin, #4 was a recurve. Not sure what #5 shot.


----------

